# Can You Identify This Watch? Strato?



## shaka04 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello there,

I rarely post on here BUT, while sorting out some boxes I found a watch that I have little knowledge of.

I remember my dad giving it to me. It has NEVER been worn and is like brand new from the day it was made. I have been told it is from the 1970s but I just don't know how much it is worth. I am looking at selling it.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

shaka04 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I rarely*Never* post on here BUT, while sorting out some boxes I found a watch that I have little knowledge of.
> 
> ...


Fixed your post for you peter... I have no idea of a value but I must say I quite like the style


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Ebay would be your best bet , list it well and it will find its true value

cheers

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> shaka04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there,
> ...


Nice one, Gaz. :grin: I fixed your reply for you. :rofl2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

shaka04 said:


> I remember my dad giving it to me. It has NEVER been worn and is like brand new from the day it was made.
> 
> I have been told it is from the 1970s but I just don't know how much it is worth. I am looking at selling it.


Although you've re-hosted them on ImageShack, I'm wondering why your photos already have the eBay image water-mark.


----------



## shaka04 (Sep 10, 2007)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> shaka04 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my dad giving it to me. It has NEVER been worn and is like brand new from the day it was made.
> ...


I did put it up on eBay but pulled it off - I wanted to see what you guys thought of it before getting 99p for it!

Regards,

P


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

by the way, "Strato" is a trade mark by Gaston Capt from NeuchÃ¢tel and Colombier, the company was founded in 1922, and still active in the 1980ies...

Andreas


----------

